# How to get a job in Malaysia.



## rezaulhuq (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a veterinarian, like to work in Malaysia. My undergraduate degree is recognized by Malaysian Vet council to practice there. Moreover, I did a post graduate that is held in Chiang Mai, Vienna and Berlin on Veterinary Public Health. I have 10 years past experience as veterinary surgeon in National Level.

I 'll be happy if someone advise me in this regards.


----------

